# When should a dog retire?



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering on this. Have a GSP that is eight, she did well this season. But is showing her age. Thinking about getting a new pup either this next spring or the one after. Just wondered how you all judge this? 

BTW she has no health issues. Can still jump up in the truck, track down the running birds. Just looking in the future. 

Thanks.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

She'll let you know and that will be a sad day.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I would say a dog retires the day it dies. They are bred for hunting, and really enjoy it. To them it is play. Although his needs may change, such as the kind of terrain you hunt, the amount of time in the field, getting in and out of the truck on its own, and the weather conditions, I would take my dog out until the day he dies, just to keep him happy. Like OKEE said, that'll be a sad day. One that I would never want to see, but I'll let the dog and mother nature decide when that day is.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes i have heard guys that hunt them until they die, like around 12 years old. They probably still enjoy hunting though.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

OKEE said:


> She'll let you know and that will be a sad day.


+1


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm going to hunt her as long as I can, better said as long as she can. But looking at age and changes. I can see it happening over the next few years. 

It's already getting sad to see.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Get the new pup and let the old dog impart some of it's wisdom to it. Then you can hunt the old dog a day and let her rest while you hunt behind the new pup the other times.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I wasn't able to leave my hunting partner at home and go chasing birds with out him. This is the first year is a while for my to knock feathers out of the sky. My lab knew when I was getting ready to go bird hunting, no way I could see that look on his face and walk out the door with shotgun in tow.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

It isn't easy leaving the house that's for sure- but everytime I see the new beast do something that the old girl taught him-the smile and feeling really are something special.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I had an English setter once that was still hunting at 15 years old. She would only hunt for an hour or two at a time before letting me know she was done. I still took her out after birds, mostly just on a quick run through a small field. I say let the dog hunt until it tells you "No thanks." 

My own opinion- 8 years old is probably a good time to get a second pup to start bringing along. The newbie will take a few years to learn the ropes. Then you'll have a dog coming into its prime when the other one is on the downhill side. Seems like perfect timing to me!


----------

